# More ... > Beekeeper education >  Module 1

## snimmo243

Hi, I'm currently studying for module 1, whilst doing a past paper I came across the following question "with the aid of a graph briefly describe how available coverage affects the annual colony cycle and consequently the work of the beekeeper?" it is worth 10 marks. I have struggled to answer this briefly! There are so many variables it's hurting my head, at first I thought spring pollen sources stimulating laying building towards summer flow then tailing off into Autumn but then I thought about osr and Heather and now I'm a bit confused (self 'inflicted) 
Steven

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk

----------


## Black Comb

Do you mean available forage?

----------


## snimmo243

Yes I meant forage I'm not having a great day brain definitely not in gear

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk

----------


## Black Comb

I think the graph can be found in Yates appendix 7 in the green book (mine is the previous edition).
Average colony population cycle. If you can't find it let me know. So this graph is allied to average available forage.
Then discuss how you need maximum flying bees for main flow and how you need to work back 6 weeks to achieve this effect. Also things like uniting before main flow.
For oil seed rape again may have to feed early (pollen patties?) to get flying bee numbers up. Risk of swarming?
For heather Start 23rd May?
No forage in winter so need adequate stores
These are just some ideas. Others can help I hope. 
You answer this in note form and have about 12 mins. so just get the main points over.
Yates in 1.12 discusses most of the answer.

----------


## snimmo243

Thanks black comb, the written exams are a bit intimidating you could probably write a book about that one question! I'm going to reread Yates a bit closer to the date, my biggest worry is remembering all the frame and hive sizes

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk

----------


## Black Comb

The english exams have now dropped the requirement to remember frame sizes. (Check out the syllabus to make sure)
As for hive sizes, just check past papers and I think you will find any questions have been in the first section, I.e. One mark answers only.
Frame sizes were included when I did mine so I prepared a table which I will mail to you if you send me your email address.
Please note it might be tomorrow when I send it.

----------


## snimmo243

Thanks black comb I will pm my email address, I just have a shocking memory when it comes to numbers

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk

----------

